# CAI/exhaust/gauges



## Cruzers13 (Feb 16, 2019)

Did some tinkering with the cruze while the weather was nice yesterday here in Wisconsin. Installed a CAI a few months back, installed my zzp catless downpipe and catted midpipe that i purchased gently used from a member on here, got wires ran for wideband and sensor installed, and line for vacuum on boost gauge was about a foot short so unfortunately I'll have to wait until next weekend to finish the gauges/zzp pillar install.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Where in WI?


----------



## Cruzers13 (Feb 16, 2019)

About 20 minutes south of eau claire


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

That's about a four hour drive from me. That kinda precludes a quick visit


----------

